# Damasko DA36/37 un-discontinued



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like both of these watches are back up at damasko.de. Prices seem to have changed, but the watches look the same.

I also see that the English side of the website also has some of the updates that were limited to the German side before. From their menu, check out "Technology," "News," and "Models" for the updates.

http://damasko.de/eng/index.html


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Cursor, 

Thank you for pointing that out. Some people will be happy about being
able to buy the DA36 and DA37 even with the price 50 Euro more. 

I see the price of the DC56 and DC57 were also increased by 50 Euro.
After a few years at the same price 4 per cent increase does not seem
unreasonable. It brings it almost up to the Sinn 756 price (in Germany).

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

Intriguing! Way to go for the "little guy", I say. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Handel (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad they are keeping on the 36 & 37 - means more people have a chance to try a Damasko.


----------



## mgrigore (Sep 26, 2007)

THANK YOU Damasko for a wise decision to keep DA36 and DA37 !!! 

I was quite disappointed to learn some time ago that these models were no loger manufactured and I was almost about to buy a Sinn 657 when I read that the DA36 (which is my best option) is back !!

Definitely I will try to buy a DA36!

And of course, thank you Cursor for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

mgrigore said:


> THANK YOU Damasko for a wise decision to keep DA36 and DA37 !!!
> 
> I was quite disappointed to learn some time ago that these models were no loger manufactured and I was almost about to buy a Sinn 657 when I read that the DA36 (which is my best option) is back !!
> 
> ...


The DA36 is a great watch. You will love it! :-!


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the DA36 that I think that it is awesome. I would get another Damasko if they ever make the DA46, same as DA36 but with the bezel. That would be really useful for me. I like the large center sweep second hand. All the other models are 7750 based without permanent center seconds.

Helmut


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

This is good news. I love the simplicity and understated beauty of the DA37.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

swang107 said:


> This is good news. I love the simplicity and understated beauty of the DA37.


Same here, after only a handful of days owning it.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

MAR 11, 2010

WatchMann, Damasko dealer in the US, is showing all ETA 7750 chronographs
in stock and is taking orders for the DA36 and DA37 and the new Damasko
chronograph models with in house Si escapement.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Michael D (Nov 1, 2006)

DA36 is awesome watch :-!


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

I see the DA46 is back! ) But on the German page with some more tech info. 40mm diameter if the details are correct, not 42. Coming soon apparently ;-)


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

Michael, beautiful photo!

Plissken, thanks for the update. Look at that yellow luminous dot! This should make many very happy.


----------



## Ax (Feb 3, 2007)

ETA 2836-2 powered.. Hm, had hoped for inhouse now I don't know what to do!


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow! Did you guys see the weather report? The forecast in Hell points to snow!!


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

According to their technical specs, the DA46 case width is 40mm, but the bezel diameter is 41.8mm. Overall height of the watch is 12.4mm. ;-)



Plissken said:


> I see the DA46 is back! ) But on the German page with some more tech info. 40mm diameter if the details are correct, not 42. Coming soon apparently ;-)


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

Beautiful shots of your DA36s, guys! Thanks for posting them! :-!



ezcheese said:


> The DA36 is a great watch. You will love it! :-!





Michael D said:


> DA36 is awesome watch :-!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I love the look of these Damaskos but was late to the party and now I have a chance to get one afterall. 

Where in the US can I order one?

As a daily wear tool watch, how do these compare to a nice Flieger like a Stowa Airman? They seem chunkier at a glance, and of course have the day/date feature. 

I'm concerned the Damasko may be too chunky for my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

LH2 said:


> Where in the US can I order one?


Call Greg at Watchmann. http://www.watchmann.com/damaskowatches.asp


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

LH2 said:


> I love the look of these Damaskos but was late to the party and now I have a chance to get one afterall.
> 
> Where in the US can I order one? Is there a lead time, or are they in stock?
> 
> How do these compare to a nice Flieger like a Stowa Airman? They seem chunkier at a glance, and of course have the day/date feature.


Watchmann.com is the U.S. distributor, and owner Greg Stein is accepting preorders for the DA36 and DA37. According to the Damasko website, they're projected to be released mid-April...but Damasko's well known for being late in their releases. ;-)

The Stowa Airman models are excellent by most(if not all) accounts of their owners. The Damaskos are known for their ice hardened cases(including shoulders, crowns, and pushers), which means that they're much more resistant to the scratches and dents that occur with everyday wear. And, like the Stowas, they're known for being very accurate right out of the box. :-!


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

a-Tom-ic said:


> Michael, beautiful photo!
> 
> Plissken, thanks for the update. Look at that yellow luminous dot! This should make many very happy.












:-!


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Some pics for you guys. 
I regret selling mine and sure as hell will be getting one !


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Sweet pics! This thread is turning into a drool-fest.


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

ezcheese said:


> Sweet pics! This thread is turning into a drool-fest.


I agree, Derek! These are some of the best pics I've ever seen of the DA36(nice lume shot of the DA37, too)! I'm reminded of what a beautifully clean dial it has. b-)


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Is the factory rubber/leather strap comfortable?

Isn't the movement also found in a lot of much less expensive watches? Is it the unique case finish and hardening that makes the Damasko cost what it does?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello LH2,

I can't comment on the comfort of the factory leather strap. For reasons I
don't know I took it off to keep it nice. I think there is no factory rubber 
strap.

There are less expensive and more expensive watches that use the same
movement or similar. It is a vain exercise for outsiders to guess at the
itemized costs of building a watch. There are four grades of movement
available, and we don't know the prices paid by the manufacturers.
There could easily be significantly different prices for different buyers.
Think how WalMart might pay a different price for items than smaller
stores.

The cases are manufactured in apparently limited quantities by Damasko.
Everyone reporting appears to be happy with the cases. I have not
acquired visible marks on mine, and this watch leads a pretty active life.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

..if you give monkey ETA 2836 and steel case result wont be worse 1 cent...
See where am i going with this?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Put mine on a Chronissimo and think it's a good match for the DA-37.


----------



## Usui (Feb 13, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Put mine on a Chronissimo and think it's a good match for the DA-37.


I second this combo. Same here with my DA-37. Put mine with the Axel Jost deployment too. The wider strap is more comfortable than the stock one, and with the deployment, the Chronissimo is showing no sign of wear, not after jogging, yardwork, or even diesel work at my new job.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Service-wise is buying a Damasko a risk? Or can any needed service be taken care of here in the US?


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

LH2 said:


> Service-wise is buying a Damasko a risk? Or can any needed service be taken care of here in the US?


Their "standard" models are bung standard movements (DA36, DA37, DC56. DC57, DC66, DC67), but the new ones will probably need to go back to Germany for servicing--exotic proprietary designs and parts for sure. Service-wise, seems like they get the job done but aren't as communicative as most forum members would like.

If you're buying through an AD, you might ask though. I wonder if Watchmann can service that DC56 Si they're selling, or if (as I'd guess) it would need to go back to Germany.


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Matt,

That Chronissimo looks fab on your DA37! :-!



mattcantwin said:


> Put mine on a Chronissimo and think it's a good match for the DA-37.


----------



## poboxw (Jan 27, 2010)

sukispop said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> That Chronissimo looks fab on your DA37! :-!


+another one on that matt
i've gotta look into getting one for myself


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

I took my 36 off the OEM strap because it was a little short for my 7.5" wrist. The watch kept turning on my wrist on that strap. 

I put it on a nice oiled leather strap that was included with the watch when I bought it. It's a nice brown leather with mustard yellow stitching that matches the second hand. :-!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

ezcheese said:


> It's a nice brown leather with mustard yellow stitching that matches the second hand. :-!


Derek, picture please! :rodekaart


----------



## poboxw (Jan 27, 2010)

mattcantwin said:


> Derek, picture please! :rodekaart


Yes Please!


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

:-d No pics yet, but you can see the strap on it in this vid:

The Damasko action kicks in at 2:10.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Derek,

2:10 it is; and it looks fine! :-!


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

mattcantwin said:


> Derek,
> 
> 2:10 it is; and it looks fine! :-!


It will soon be yours! :-!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

ezcheese said:


> It will soon be yours! :-!


Thanks to you!


----------



## poboxw (Jan 27, 2010)

mattcantwin said:


> Thanks to you!


Luck SOB :-d
:-!


----------



## tenpasten (Sep 2, 2008)

Michael,

That is a truly beautiful shot and a great looking strap...

Can i ask what it is?



Michael D said:


> DA36 is awesome watch :-!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Derek's (ezcheese) DA-36 arrived today.

It is in pristine condition and in addition to the Damasko strap,
came with a black leather strap with yellow stitching that is just right for the watch.

I think I'm all set now. :-!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Matt, you won.

That looks great.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## poboxw (Jan 27, 2010)

how do you choose which one to wear


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

The two brothers look like they are getting along famously! :-!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

ezcheese said:


> The two brothers look like they are getting along famously! :-!


Yep!


----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)

The strange thing is that i called Damasko a month ago and they told me that there won't be any Damasko Da36 back soon.
So i found one new Da36 at official retailer and i payed alot.

Now i found info that they are back in stock again.

Very confusing...i wonder is it possible that they didn't know month ago that DA36 will be back in stock very soon ??


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

Pisar, yes it is possible they didn't know when new movements would be available to them.

But I don't understand how you think this impacted the price you paid for the watch from an authorized dealer. Did you pay _more_ than the list price?


----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think it implicated price.
I just found watch outside EU (im based in Europe) so after transfering all price+shipping and all fees i payed alot.
The good thing is that i have my watch now : )


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

LH2 said:


> I love the look of these Damaskos but was late to the party and now I have a chance to get one afterall.
> 
> Where in the US can I order one?
> 
> ...


I have both the Stowa Flieger LE and the DA 36.

The DA 36 is a tool watch. Hard to scratch, 100m water resistance, and looks very cool on a bond Nato. It is one of my favourite watches for both the office and the weekend, even a rough weekend. Mind you, if it gets too rough, then it is GShock time.

The Stowa Flieger is a dress watch. I have mine on the Stowa mesh. It looks elegant and is a brilliant dress watch. Not as hardy as the DA 36.

Each has a place in my collection, and I like both.

Get the one more suitable to your life style.

Or do like me and get both.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok guys. What's the best way of getting the DA36? Making a preorder from Damaskos or waiting till Timefactors finally gets them in stock (unfortunately, no preorders with this option)?


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

mathu said:


> Ok guys. What's the best way of getting the DA36? Making a preorder from Damaskos or waiting till Timefactors finally gets them in stock (unfortunately, no preorders with this option)?


I pre-ordered from Watchmann, that way I am assured of getting one. I worry that there will not be many in this run.

Now, waiting for it arrive (and also waiting for a Stowa Marine Auto and a Seatime) is the real hard part.

s.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Naturally said:


> I have both the Stowa Flieger LE and the DA 36.
> 
> The DA 36 is a tool watch. Hard to scratch, 100m water resistance, and looks very cool on a bond Nato. It is one of my favourite watches for both the office and the weekend, even a rough weekend. Mind you, if it gets too rough, then it is GShock time.
> 
> The Stowa Flieger is a dress watch. I have mine on the Stowa mesh. It looks elegant and is a brilliant dress watch. Not as hardy as the DA 36.


Thanks for the insight! I didn't really think of the Stowa as a dress watch, so your opinion is helpful. I'm a t-shirts and jeans (or shorts) guy here in warm Phoenix. Sounds like maybe the Damasko is the way to go, damn the extra cost. b-)


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

LH2 said:


> Thanks for the insight! I didn't really think of the Stowa as a dress watch, so your opinion is helpful. I'm a t-shirts and jeans (or shorts) guy here in warm Phoenix. Sounds like maybe the Damasko is the way to go, damn the extra cost. b-)


Glad to have helped.

Get some Nato's in different stripes. Goes really well with the watch and gives it a fresh look.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

LH2 said:


> I didn't really think of the Stowa as a dress watch, so your opinion is helpful.
> I'm a t-shirts and jeans (or shorts) guy here in warm Phoenix.
> Sounds like maybe the Damasko is the way to go, damn the extra cost. b-)


Not to be contrary, but I don't see any issue with wearing the Stowa with jeans and shorts.

:think:

I don't consider mine a dress watch.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

mattcantwin said:


> Not to be contrary, but I don't see any issue with wearing the Stowa with jeans and shorts.
> 
> :think:
> 
> I don't consider mine a dress watch.


I wore my Zenith with PJ's all the time! :-d


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

Seems like DA36/DA37 are ready.

They are no longer listed as available in the middle of April so I assume they are now in-stock.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Good news. I hope that means I get an email from Greg at Watchmann soon!

s.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope this is the case - I'm on the wait list with Watchmann...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

While you're waiting, here's a shot of my Damasko on one of the Nato's I recently picked up.


----------



## Michael D (Nov 1, 2006)

tenpasten said:


> Michael,
> 
> That is a truly beautiful shot and a great looking strap...
> 
> Can i ask what it is?


Timefactors Canvas Strap. I like the strap a lot, because it's cheap as dirt.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

I have just got email from Nadja telling me that my DA36 is ready :-!


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

And I just got an email from Greg at Watchmann telling me my DA36 is arriving soon!

s.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Mathu,
Hello Scott,

That is good news. I look forward to some photos if you guys get a chance
to post.

George, are you reading this? You can call Greg Stein for a DA36 and have
him ship it to your door. Well, you can if the queue isn't too long. 
Then you will be able to take some new photos.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan. {nt}


----------



## hellgelb (Sep 28, 2009)

Very quick & dirty DA46 mock-up; I was curious...


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

The continuation of this model is good news.

re. "DA46" So would I. Excellent clear face with nice yellow touch. Anyone listening ?

While we are talking Damasko, is the chronograph with bezel available with a 5..60 bezel or just a 1..12 ?

hugel



akitadog said:


> I have the DA36 that I think that it is awesome. *I would get another Damasko if they ever make the DA46, same as DA36 but with the bezel.* That would be really useful for me. I like the large center sweep second hand. All the other models are 7750 based without permanent center seconds.
> 
> Helmut


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

hugel said:


> While we are talking Damasko, is the chronograph with bezel available with a 5..60 bezel or just a 1..12 ?
> 
> hugel


Damasko technical specifications state: " Insert available in two designs: 1-11 and 5-55"


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

Got it!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello mathu,

Congratulations, enjoy it. That is a good photo. Thanks for posting,
and feel free to post more photos. Do you car to share the number
on your watch, which tells us how many there are now?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats, Mathu! :-!


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

It's 0329.

I'm going to take more serious photos tomorrow.


----------



## poboxw (Jan 27, 2010)

beauty, congrads!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Should have mine next week! I am so excited!


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

DA36 is now available in Timefactors.


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats! Nice pic, too! :-!



mathu said:


> Got it!


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

More pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2974793


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

mathu said:


> More pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2974793


Awesome photo, Mathu!

s.


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

Mathu- awesome awesome! (double great shots)


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Received DA36 #308 from Watchmann today. It's even more amazing in person than the photos. Really a striking face, and the second hand color just seals the deal!

This is my first automatic - is it normal to hear a faint tinkling sound of the winding mechanism with wrist movement? 

Also - How careful do I need to be with the AR coating, and what's the best way to clean fingerprints from the crystal? Thanks all...


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

MAR 12, 2010

Congratulations on receiving your new Damasko.

I do not normally hear the sound of winding while wearing my watch. If I
shake it I can hear a kind of bearing noise of the rotor turning. If I move 
my arm or wrist quickly I some times hear a quick higher pitched noise that
might be similar to what you describe. I don't know what that noise is,
though I wonder if could be related to the reversing mechanism. I don't
know, but I would be careful not to test for test for the noise with
excessive hard changes of direction just in case it could the anti-shock 
mounting hitting the stops.

I think the crystal isn't fragile, but I try to be a little careful. We tend
to think our hands are clean when we look at them. I found after a while
I wash my hands before playing with the watch. I also learned to keep
my fingers off the crystal. I clean the crystal with my finger and a small
amount of clear detergent. I use a foaming dispenser, and never "soap".
Then I wipe the crystal with my finger and water to clear it. Usually,
there is not much water. You could just blow on it. I dry the crystal
with a soft, cotton towel, and never anything paper. I wear my watch
for most activities except grinding and mountain biking. It has take a
few hits, but it still looks new.

I hope this helps.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

AR coating can be wiped safely with a microfibre cloth designed to clean camera lenses and other sensitive surfaces. Do not use ordinary cloths as they tend to leave smearing marks on the coating. I have never used any kind of liquids on my lenses and don't think it's necessary to use it on the AR coating of a watch. Wipe it gently with a proper cloth and that's all.

The rotor sound is indeed much louder and harsh compared to my Seiko.


----------



## Gee-whizz (Aug 30, 2008)

Eddie at Timefactors recieved 9 Damasko DA36's.
I was lucky enough to get one as they soon sold out!
£710 plus postage is a fair price for the watch, but it does make quite alot of noise, for example it sounds like the rotor is loose but im pretty sure its the anti-magnetic basket that makes the noise, I have had similar from other watches, also its a loud tikker!!:-d


----------



## mgrigore (Sep 26, 2007)

Dear all,

I just got my DA36 approximately 2 weeks ago. In reality, it looks better than many of the excelent pictures that I could see here.

I have one question: I would like to have a matching metal bracelet for this (I have been only wearing metal bracelets for many years now). I was thinking about a Sinn tegimented bracelet (I know, blasphemy, please be gentle on me...)

Does anyone have this conbination? DA36 with Sinn tegimented bracelet?
Any pictures for this combination?

If not, any other nice combination that you can suggest?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

Congratulations on getting the DA36. Feel free to post photos if you get a
chance.

I think the Sinn 20mm metal bracelet may not fit the Damasko case. It
looks close, but the holes may not line up. I tried it, and the spring bars
would not go in. Possibly some metal could be removed from the end links
to allow the holes to align, or very thin spring bars would fit. It seems a 
gamble to buy the bracelet not knowing the final result. I think there may
also be a color difference. The Sinn bracelet seems to have more of a 
"nickle" color. That would not bother me, but it might be a concern for 
some.

There might be a bracelet out there that could be made to fit. I think I
saw a photo where someone had done that. You could also consider a 
bracelet with straight end links.

Here is an example from member ELLIETWED.









Here is an example of the DA36 on a Watchadoo from member LaserJet

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Nothing the matter with the Watchadoo.|>


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sinn does not work out, watchadoo does.


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

There exists on the Net a picture of one of the 40mm Dams on a Sinn bracelet. Maybe I saw it on tz-uk. The end link wasn't a perfect match, geometrically, and I don't remember what, if any, modifications the owner had to make to watch or end link. 

The bracelet "issue" has been thoroughly mulled over since the watch's debut. At one point I felt it was an unimportant omission since the watch's style seemed a spiritual match for rugged leather or a cloth/nylon strap. But now that I've had time with a really excellent bracelet (a Breitling Pro II, for anyone curious), I've come to appreciate what a well-executed - in terms of machining, design, and comfort - chain of metal can add to a watch.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

If I'm not wearing my DA36 for a couple of days, how many turns of the crown are sufficient to keep it charged? One evening I gave it 5 turns and it was dead about 22 hrs later. My understanding is that it's not really possible to over wind it?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

I think the right answer is to wear your Damasko every day. However,
it is understandable if you don't wear it the days you are welding or
running the jack hammer.

I think it takes 27 turns of the crown (minimum) to fully wind the main
spring. If you are winding every day I guess about half that would keep
it going. I think there is a clutch to prevent over tightening the spring.
At least, the crown never gets "tight" when winding.

I will leave it to someone else to comment about whether it is good
practice to hand wind an automatic watch over a long term. 

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

It is not. As opposed to the handwound 2801 movement, the elements for manual winding in the 2824 movement are made of inferior materials (brass instead of steel) and will grind off with much use. 

It is best to use the handwinding option for kickstarting the movement only, not as a routine thing.


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Waitaminnit, so winding an auto could be deleterious?


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

I've heard the same thing from the US Damasko AD. Not, "winding an automatic is damaging", but that it's preferable to let the rotor wind the watch. Makes sense to me. In fact he includes a little flier with the watches stating this.


----------



## poboxw (Jan 27, 2010)

rationaltime said:


> Here is an example of the DA36 on a Watchadoo from member LaserJet
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> ...


Noticing wear on the centre of the Watchadoo. Looks like it's scratching against the DA36's case. Can't be good, right? Or is that just a given for most metal bracelets?



Gee-whizz said:


> Eddie at Timefactors recieved 9 Damasko DA36's.
> I was lucky enough to get one as they soon sold out!
> £710 plus postage is a fair price for the watch, but it does make quite alot of noise, for example it sounds like the rotor is loose but im pretty sure its the anti-magnetic basket that makes the noise, I have had similar from other watches, also its a loud tikker!!:-d


Noticing my DA37's ticking too... Being my first automatic and reading both good and bad comments on it, i still don't know if the level of noise i hear is normal. I know though, that it's not the anti-magnetic backing that makes the noise, because opening the case back and taking out the anti-magnetic cover did not reduce the noise. If anything the anti-magnetic basket dampens the ticking.

I don't find the noise/sound irritating though. Hearing the watch tick away on the counter 2-3 metres away on quiet nights always brings a smile.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Damasko have the spring bars VERY close to the case ... I guess it is to facilitate mounting a bracelet with end-links, but seeing that Damasko doesn't offer a bracelet, it seems a bit like a moot point to make.

A bit more distance between case and bars would permit a wider variety of straps to be mounted.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

poboxw said:


> I don't find the noise/sound irritating though. Hearing the watch tick away on the counter 2-3 metres away on quiet nights always brings a smile.


It's really funny when you put it on a glass table face up, and hear the surface vibrations synchronized with the balance ticking when the second hand is perpendicular to the vertical axis of the face, and silence when it crosses the 12 or 6  If the watch is positioned crown-up, the vibrations are heard when the second hand moves through the lower half of the face.

Do you see any explanation of this phenomenon?


----------



## nickfree (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe it'll look something like this. Looks like it will be available mid July. I was going for the DA36 but it seems the 40mm might be a little small. The DA46 is just the right size and the bezel is a handy addition.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

nickfree said:


> Maybe it'll look something like this. Looks like it will be available mid July. I was going for the DA36 but it seems the 40mm might be a little small. The DA46 is just the right size and the bezel is a handy addition.


...already on order here ;-)


----------



## mgrigore (Sep 26, 2007)

Some pictures of the DA36.
I am still looking for a metal bracelet, have ordered something, as soon as it arrives willl post some more...


----------



## Chimi (Sep 12, 2009)

stuffler said:


> ...already on order here ;-)


Hey Mike, did you place the order directly with Damasko or with any AD in particular? What is the msrp going to be on these?

I think it´s going to be a sweet looking watch with the bezel |>


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Chimi said:


> Hey Mike, did you place the order directly with Damasko or with any AD in particular? What is the msrp going to be on these?....


Directly ordered like this member did too: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=406756. Retail: 1099 Euro.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't have any content to add, but I had to say mgrigore--that is one of the world's best beers!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello mgrigore,

Thank you for posting the photos. We won't be buying a bottle like that in the U.S.
Let us know if you put your Damasko on a metal bracelet.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Chimi (Sep 12, 2009)

stuffler said:


> Directly ordered like this member did too: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=406756. Retail: 1099 Euro.


Thanks Mike :-!


----------



## mgrigore (Sep 26, 2007)

Cursor said:


> I don't have any content to add, but I had to say mgrigore--that is one of the world's best beers!


AMEN! This is why I took that picture...


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've had my DA36 a couple of weeks, and I swear the auto winding noise while wearing has gotten louder.

Is this something I should be concerned with? It's pretty noisy, but it keeps great time at +4/5 sec/day.

Does the noise level vary with the amount of charge on the mainspring?

It's my first automatic, but I thought they were quieter.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I wouldn't bother as long as it performs well. Mine is "remarkable" too but not pretty noisy.


----------



## mgrigore (Sep 26, 2007)

rationaltime said:


> Hello mgrigore,
> 
> Thank you for posting the photos. We won't be buying a bottle like that in the U.S.
> Let us know if you put your Damasko on a metal bracelet.
> ...


Sorry about the beer....

Anyhow, I put the DA36 on a T20 bracelet from this link below but no match at all

http://www.thestrapshop.co.uk/pages/mwb/stainPop/T20.htm

Here you are my pictures, the bracelet is more "shinny" than the DA36, I wore it one day only but decided that the original strap is much better looking... Therefore the T20 will go on ebay...

I tried to match with a titan bracelet in a shop but the bracelet was darker than the DA36, so no go... Very tricky to match that color... probably only an original Damasko bracelet manufactured with the SAME metal treatment would be able to match that...

I will probably give a try to a black Zulu.

Can I have some feedback from someone wearing it? I did my homeworks and googled intensively on this subject before...


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

Thank you for doing the bracelet experiment and posting the results.

The beer bottle is all right. However, it can not be sold in the U.S. because
the name copyright is owned by another company.

Your mention of the titanium bracelet reminds me some use folded end links,
which have can more room for alignment than solid end links. I tried a little
experiment. I will post about that in the thread about Damasko bracelets.

Here are some photos members have posted of Damasko on NATO or zulu
straps.

DA36 by Malyel









DA37 by abraxas









DA36 by george88









DA37 by mattcantwin









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had a talk with Konrad today. Another 600 ETA 2836-2 have been sourced. Production is continuing though.


----------



## poboxw (Jan 27, 2010)

DA46/47 also uses ETA 2836-2 though. Regardless, with 600 ordered, i guess at least a few will go towards DA36/37


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

poboxw said:


> DA46/47 also uses ETA 2836-2 though. Regardless, with 600 ordered, i guess at least a few will go towards DA36/37


Most will go towards DA36/DA37. Less orders for the DA 46 yet.


----------

